#  Nachrichten >   Ärzteschaft: Gesundheitslotse der KV Berlin verzeichnen Rekordnachfrage >

## aerzteblatt.de

Berlin - Der Gesundheitslotsendienst der Kassenärztlichen Vereinigung (KV) Berlin hat 2006 einen Nachfragerekord verzeichnet: Mehr als 38.000 Bürger informierten sich unter der Telefonnummer 31003-222 über das Berliner Gesundheitsangebot. Weitere rund ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

